# Fanes Selbstaufbau



## maze1601 (16. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bisher fahre ich ein Canyon Nerve AL+ und ich möchte mich nun in die Richtung Enduro verändern. So bin ich irgendwie bei der (dem) Fanes gelandet. Da ich bei meinem neuen Bike alles verstehen möchte, habe ich gedacht, ich werde mir nur den Rahmen zulegen und das Bike dann selbst aufbauen. 
Mein Canyon möchte ich verkaufen. Da ich aber mit den Komponenten zufrieden bin, habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich so viel wie möglich weiter verwenden könnte. So müsste ich nicht alles neu kaufen und würde anderer Seits meine kaum gebrauchten Komponenten raus hauen. Da dies aber mein erster Aufbau ist, benötige ich eure Hilfe bei den Komponenten. Kann ich diese ohne weiteres einfach verwenden?

so, nun zum technischen: Ich bin 186 cm groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 90 cm. Daher denke ich an den Rahmen in Größe L.

Vom Canyon soll folgendes übernommen werden:

Schaltwerk: Sram X9 Long Cage 10-speed Type 2
Umwerfer: Sram X9 (3 Blätter, wobei ich nur zwei nutzen möchte plus Bashguard)
Schaltgriffe: Sram X9
Bremse: Shimano XT
Zahnkranz: Shimano SLX 11-36 10 Speed
Griffe: Ergon GA-1
Pedale: Shimano Saint
Innenlager: Race Face Turbine

Eventuell soll übernommen werden:
Kurbel Race Face Turbine mit folgenden Kettenblätter 42/32/24. Wobei ich nur zwei Kettenblätter haben möchte und ein Bashguard einbauen möchte.

Was (meiner Meinung) nicht übernommen wird:

- Rahmen, Dämpfer, Gabel, Steuersatz
Laufrad: Mavic Crossride Disc
Vorbau: Race Face Ride
Lenker: Race Face Ride Riser
Sattelstütze: RockShox Reverb Stealth

Kommen wir zu den Teilen, die ich kaufen müsste:

Dämpfer: RockShox Vivid Air R2C Dämpfer Tune MM 216x63,5mm
Gabel: Marzocchi 55CR oder RockShox Lyrik
Vorbau: Keine Ahnung
Lenker: Keine Ahnung, 740 mm
Laufrad: Keine Ahnung (Fahrergewicht 100 kg)
Sattelstütze: RockShox Reverb
Kettenführung: Keine Ahnung
Bashguard: Keine Ahnung

Habe ich in der Liste was vergessen? Welche Kleinteile werden noch benötigt (z.B. Neue Züge für die Schaltung?)?

Über Feedback würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Surfjunk (16. September 2013)

maze1601 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... mal laut gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze1601 (16. September 2013)

Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Seit wann gibt es denn den Reverb Stealth Knuppel? 

Dann wäre es bei der Gabel die RockShox Lyrik RC2 DH Ich tendiere zur SoloAir. Oder doch verstellbar. Ich habe die Gabel bisher echt selten abgesenkt.

EDIT2: Der Durchmesser der Reverb Stealth passt leider nicht :-(


----------



## Surfjunk (16. September 2013)

http://alutech-cycles.com/cms/was-ist-das-denn/


----------



## Surfjunk (16. September 2013)

Baue mir dieselbe Hütte auf aber mit BOS Fahrwerk Deville/KirK

X0 komplett, XT-IceTec 200/200, Spank Spike 35/Acros Fr.75/CX-Ray, Havoc Carbon


----------



## maze1601 (16. September 2013)

Ok, habe oben nochmal ergänzt, dass der Durchmesser von der Stealth leider nicht passt. Das Canyon hat 30,9. 

Na, Hauptsache meine vorhandene Teile passen. 
Noch eine Anfängerfrage: Muss ich neue Züge für die Schaltung kaufen?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. September 2013)

Ich steige nachdem ich vom alten Rad auf die Fanes mit Vivid umgestiegen bin jetzt auch noch von Lyrik SoloAir auf Coil um. Das Heck ist auf einmal so gut, da kommt die Front nicht mehr hinterher.


----------



## Surfjunk (16. September 2013)

maze1601 schrieb:


> Ok, habe oben nochmal ergänzt, dass der Durchmesser von der Stealth leider nicht passt. Das Canyon hat 30,9.
> 
> Na, Hauptsache meine vorhandene Teile passen.
> Noch eine Anfängerfrage: Muss ich neue Züge für die Schaltung kaufen?



Daran soll es doch bei der Investition nicht scheitern oder?
Die länge wird vielleicht nicht passen, einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## maze1601 (16. September 2013)

Ja, klar, ich will nur alles da haben und meinen Basteltag nach 5 min abbrechen müssen, weil mir die Züge fehlen ;-)


----------



## hasardeur (16. September 2013)

Ging mir mit der Lyrik auch so, doch dann kam Lord Helmchen und nahm die Sorgen


----------



## maze1601 (16. September 2013)

Falls hier jemand was gebrauchtes hat, kann er es mir gerne anbieten ;-)

Welche Übersetzung würdet ihr mir für die Kurbel empfehlen? 24 / 36 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (16. September 2013)

maze1601 schrieb:


> Ok, habe oben nochmal ergänzt, dass der Durchmesser von der Stealth leider nicht passt. Das Canyon hat 30,9.




Stealth behalten und Reduzierhülse reinmachen (ab den 2013er Modellen gibts die Schweissnaht für die Stealth - Bohrung, die älteren 3.0er haben die noch nicht) 

Oder verscherbeln und KS LEV mit 150mm reinmachen...

Mir ging der Kabelsalat der REverb mit ständiger Fangschlaufe oder optisch unmöglicher Zugführung dermaßen auf den Sack

Noch dazu funktioniert m.M. nach die LEV besser als die Reverb...
Allein schon wegen dem Bowdenzug (der nicht abknicken und siffen kann) zur Betätigung und dem wesentlich besser bedienbaren und viel kompakteren Hebel.
Edit: da du Sram fährst, gehts mitn Hebel grad noch

Ausserdem war bis jetzt noch keine Reverb von mir oder von bekannten länger als ein viertel Jahr problemfrei...

Vll haben meine Kumpels und ich auch nur Montagsproduktionen erwischt


----------



## maze1601 (16. September 2013)

Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass es mit der Reduzierhülse wohl nicht optimal wäre. Sonst würde ich die Alternative auch in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Dampfsti (16. September 2013)

Stimmt, irgendwo gabs aber passende Hülsen mit 150mm Länge...
Find die nur grad net...


----------



## maze1601 (16. September 2013)

Müsste diese hier sein: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...eduziershim-von-31-6mm-auf-30-9mm-silver.html

(Hoffentlich ist das jetzt keine verbotene Werbung. Gibts bestimmt auch in vielen anderen tollen Shops)


----------



## Dampfsti (16. September 2013)

Die is aber leider nur 100 mm lang...
Is a weng kurz fürn L Rahmen...

125mm sollt se glaub ich mindestens haben...
Falls es net irgendwer ausn Stehgreif weiß, kann ich des morgen gern mal messen...


----------



## mogli.ch (16. September 2013)

huber buchsen nicht vergessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze1601 (16. September 2013)

Ich habe es zwar gelesen, aber mich noch nicht weiter informiert. Kommt auf die Ich-muss-mich-informieren-Liste ;-)


----------



## Surfjunk (16. September 2013)

maze1601 schrieb:


> Falls hier jemand was gebrauchtes hat, kann er es mir gerne anbieten ;-)
> 
> Welche Übersetzung würdet ihr mir für die Kurbel empfehlen? 24 / 36 ?



22/36 geht überall


----------



## mogli.ch (17. September 2013)

maze1601 schrieb:


> Ich habe es zwar gelesen, aber mich noch nicht weiter informiert. Kommt auf die Ich-muss-mich-informieren-Liste ;-)


Hier die Ich-muss-mich-informieren-ANTWORT-Liste:
http://huber-bushings.com/feedback-2/


----------



## Ghost.1 (17. September 2013)

zur gabel: nimm die lyrik gleich mit coil http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35849_Lyrik-RC2-DH-Coil-Federgabel-Modell-2014-.html


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. September 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ging mir mit der Lyrik auch so, doch dann kam Lord Helmchen und nahm die Sorgen



Was genau macht das Helmchen Tuning und was wird dann besser und vor allem hast du dazu einen Vergleich zur Coil?


----------



## Surfjunk (17. September 2013)

Stefan ist ein Zauberer.
Der hat einen Standar M+ an meinen S-Works Endurorahmen von der Kennliene angepasst .
Das Ding läuft da drin als hätte es nie was anderes gemacht.
Kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## scylla (17. September 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Was genau macht das Helmchen Tuning und was wird dann besser und vor allem hast du dazu einen Vergleich zur Coil?



Helmchen shimmt die Zug- und Druckstufe um und verbaut ein Midvalve.
Da er individuell abstimmt, dürfte es unmöglich sein, den Effekt beim Fahren allgemeingültig zu beschreiben. Das, was ich drin habe, ist bockelhart bei uninteressanten Kleinigkeiten (langsame Geschwindigkeiten/kleine Unebenheiten) und macht umso sahniger auf, je schneller und gröber das Geläuf wird. Die Gabel bleibt weiter oben im Federweg (verschenkt weniger Hub) und schluckt gefühlt trotzdem mehr weg.

Ich kenne sowohl Coil als auch SA mit und ohne Helmchen Tuning. Coil ist je nach Vorliebe beim Schnellfahren einer Helmchen-Getuneten SA immer noch minimal überlegen, da die Feder liniarer ist und die Gabel "lebendiger" erscheint. Der Unterschied ist aber für mich so marginal, dass ich der leichteren Front den Vorzug gebe. Man nutzt mehr Federweg mit der Coil (mir ist das wumpe).
Beim Stolpern geben sich beide nicht viel, für mich hat da die SA (Helmchen Tuned) sogar den Vorzug. Die ist sehr progressiv und taucht daher an hohen Stufen-Kombinationen insgesamt weniger ab.
Mit der SA im Originalzustand habe ich es geschafft, das typische Luft-Wegsacken zu provozieren, wenn auch nur, wenn ich mir Mühe gegeben habe. Mit Helmchen Tuning schaffe ich das nicht mehr.

Meine Rangfolge der Lyriks wäre wie folgt (Aufzählung nach Reihenfolge meiner Wertschätzung von "top" nach "gut"):
-Coil Helmchen Tuned: beste Performance, vor allem beim Schnellfahren. Unkompliziert und Wartungsarm.
-SA Helmchen Tuned: bestes Allround-Produkt sofern man nicht ständig in Bikeparks unterwegs ist. Leichter und gut abstimmbar.
-Coil Originalzustand: Vernünftig.
-SA Originalzustand: Sehr gut aber für verwöhnte Menschen leicht verbesserungswürdig.

Ich habe übrigens im Fully auch einen Hinterbau mit gepushtem Dämpfer, der meine Helmchen Lyrik platt macht. Ist halt so, da muss ich mit leben oder mir ein schlechteres Rad kaufen 

... und weg...


----------



## maze1601 (17. September 2013)

Gibts zu dem Thema ein Link und Preis? Anhand welchen Daten wird die Gabel angepasst? an den Rahmen und mein Gewicht, oder wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## scylla (17. September 2013)

maze1601 schrieb:


> Gibts zu dem Thema ein Link und Preis? Anhand welchen Daten wird die Gabel angepasst? an den Rahmen und mein Gewicht, oder wie darf ich das verstehen?



schreib halt den Helmchen an, der beißt nicht


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. September 2013)

Danke Scylla für diese ausführliche Info. Das bringt mich weiter. Also doch noch mal überdenken ob das Coil wird.

Was mich an der SA aktuell stört (ich bin mit Roberts Coil ganze 200m und 20hm runter gefahren auf einem S1 Trail zum Vergleich und das hat voll gereicht zu sagen das Coil viel besser kommt als SA):

Es ist einfach unfluffiger. Schon bei moderaten Geschwindigkeiten kommt einfach zu viel unnötiges an den Armen an und man merkt das die Coil mehr Traktion bietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. September 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=14540


----------



## rayc (17. September 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Was mich an der SA aktuell stört (ich bin mit Roberts Coil ganze 200m und 20hm runter gefahren auf einem S1 Trail zum Vergleich und das hat voll gereicht zu sagen das Coil viel besser kommt als SA):
> 
> Es ist einfach unfluffiger. Schon bei moderaten Geschwindigkeiten kommt einfach zu viel unnötiges an den Armen an und man merkt das die Coil mehr Traktion bietet.



Deine Aussage unterschreibe ich sofort.
Das unfluffige bekommt Helmchen auch nicht weg.
Ich würde daher die Coil jederzeit der Air vorziehen, auch wenn es 200g mehr sind.
Die 2010er(?) SA Lyrik in scyllas Cotic Rocket hätte ich gerne (finde ich besser als die Coil), aber die aktuelle SA mag ich einfach nicht. 
Jetzt fliegt die SA raus und es kommt eine Coil rein, die SA nervt mich seit einen halben Jahr im FR-Hardtail.

Der Witz bei der Geschichte ist, das scylla eigentlich die überzeugte Coil-Fahrerin ist und ich eher von Luftgabeln. 
Bei der Sektor mag scylla eher die Coil und ich die Air lieber. 

ray


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. September 2013)

Danke rayc. Also wie erwartet das Problem das die Luftgabel einfach mehr Losbrechmoment hat, was ein Tuning der Dämpfung natürlich nicht ändern kann.

PS:
Bis demnächst vllt. mal wieder zufällig oder geplant in der Pfalz.
PSS:
In der Nähe von Weihnachten wieder in LP. Ihr auch? Antwort per Mail oder PN.

PSSS:
http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2 Voten! Sharen!


----------



## Surfjunk (17. September 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Danke rayc. Also wie erwartet das Problem das die Luftgabel einfach mehr Losbrechmoment hat, was ein Tuning der Dämpfung natürlich nicht ändern kann.
> 
> 
> PSSS:
> http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2 Voten! Sharen!



Daher mein Griff zu Deville. Durfte die mal Probefahren in Bozen und hab sie mir dann auch gekauft. Fahre jetzt die 2 Saison damit... ohne Probleme.
Werde mir am Fanes jetzt auch den KirK dazu gönnen.


----------



## scylla (17. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Das, was ich drin habe, ist bockelhart bei uninteressanten Kleinigkeiten (langsame Geschwindigkeiten/kleine Unebenheiten) und macht umso sahniger auf, je schneller und gröber das Geläuf wird. Die Gabel bleibt weiter oben im Federweg (verschenkt weniger Hub) und schluckt gefühlt trotzdem mehr weg.



Achtung! Meine Aussagen bezüglich der verschiedenen Lyriks sind unter dem Aspekt zu betrachten, dass es mich schlicht nicht interessiert, ob es bei S0/S1 oder moderatem Tempo schüttelt (wie oben erwähnt). Ich fahre seit neustem gerne auch komplett starr, das härtet ab. Daher werde ich jetzt auch die verschmähte SA von rayc adoptieren und er bekommt meine letzte Coil.

Maximal fluffig und lebendig beim Schnellfahren = Coil
Noch besser = Coil vom Helmchen.
Punkt.

Man bekommt eigentlich das Losbrechmoment durch vernünftiges Schmieren bei den SA ganz gut in den Griff. Eigentlich 
Bei den aktuell gekauften SA Einheiten hat RockShox aber wohl irgendwie manchmal daneben gegriffen. Die von rayc lässt sich schmieren wie man will, da tut sich nix, die bleibt bockig.
Letztens habe ich eine SA aus Helmchens heiligen Hallen im Rad von jemand anders eine Treppe runter gescheucht und dachte, dass da ein Holzklotz vorne drin steckt. Er kriegt's also wohl in Einzelfällen auch nicht besser hin, was mich irgendwie beruhigt hat 
Meine SA im Fully ist dagegen vom Losbrechverhalten her eine absolute Sänfte und steht einer Coil in Nichts nach. 
Das blöde bei den aktuellen SA Einheiten ist, dass man die nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt schmieren darf. Wenn man's übertreibt, dann setzt die "Schmiere" das Ventil innen drin zu und der Druckausgleich funktioniert nicht mehr richtig. Selbst schon verpfuscht und draus gelernt


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. September 2013)

Warum sollte das mit der Deville anders sein? Luftgabel => Losbrechmoment. Nebenbei kaufe ich keine Parts bei denen ich nicht günstig und immer an Ersatzteile komme.


----------



## Surfjunk (17. September 2013)

Schon mal eine Deville gefahren?
Du spürst selbst im Stand keinen Losbrechmoment.
Die taucht super Smooth ein sackt aber auch nicht weg bei Kurven oder steileren Stücken.
Die LS lässt sich super fein dafür einstellen.

Als Enduro Gabel mit Abwärtspotenzial finde ich die Klasse.

Hatte vorher die Lyrik 2-Step Air, totaler Schrott nach 4 Monaten.
Dann umgebaut auf U-Turn, das war schon gut aber schwer.

Dann die Deville. 
Tolle Gabel, mehr muss man nicht sagen.


----------



## maze1601 (17. September 2013)

So, ich schreibe die aktuelle Liste noch einmal runter:

Dämpfer: RockShox Vivid Air R2C Dämpfer Tune MM 216x63,5mm
Huber Buchsen 

Gabel: RockShox Lyrik SolAir 170 mm. Hier die Frage: Falls ich eine gebraucht bekomme: Wie ist die Mindest-Steuerrohrlänge? 
Gabel Tuning: ggf. Lord Helmchen tuning 

Vorbau: Span Spike
Lenker: Keine Ahnung, 740 mm (eventuell von einem Kumpel)

Laufrad: Keine Ahnung (Fahrergewicht 100 kg), da ich das nicht selbst einspeichen kann, hilft mir der bisherige Vorschlag leider nicht. 

Sattelstütze: RockShox Reverb (ggf.vorhandene mit "Adapter")

Kettenführung: Keine Ahnung
Bashguard: Keine Ahnung
Kettenblätter für die Kurbel (Race Face Turbine): 22 / 36 Hier weiß ich leider auch nicht, was gut oder schlecht ist.

Neue Züge für die Schaltung: Die Sram Züge?


----------



## Kharne (17. September 2013)

Mein Vorschlag:
Sattelstütze: KS LEV. Gibts mit 150mm Hub und du hast keine Sauerei mit Hydrauliköl. 
Kettenführung: e.13 TRS Dual. Funktioniert einwandfrei
Bashguard: Was effes aus Kunststoff
Kettenblätter: Shimano Deore 24/36. Günstig, haltbar, bricht halt keine Gewichtsrekorde
Züge: Das was dein Händler grade da hat. Die Hüllen ohne große Biegungen und komplett 
geschlossen verlegen, Züge beim Einbau schön fetten dann flutscht das gut 
Denk dran, dass du u.U neue Bremsleitungen brauchst.

LRS: Hopenaben, Spank Subrosa oder Spike 35 eingespeicht mit Sapim Race oder ner Kombi 
aus Race und D-Light. Kann dir dein Händler ums Eck aufbauen oder du lässt es bei nem 
Laufradbauer bauen. Vergiss fertige Laufräder, da gibts einfach nix gescheites.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (17. September 2013)

maze1601 schrieb:


> So, ich schreibe die aktuelle Liste noch einmal runter:
> 
> Laufrad: Keine Ahnung (Fahrergewicht 100 kg), da ich das nicht selbst einspeichen kann, hilft mir der bisherige Vorschlag leider nicht.



Meinen habe ich auch nicht selbergebaut.
Sowas machen nur Götter 

Meiner ist von Thomas, den hat er sogar in seiner Galerie, hier aber noch mit Subrosa, habe dann nochmal umbauen lassen auf Spike 35
http://www.german-lightness.de/inde...y/spank-subrosa-acros-75fr-sapim-cx-ray-1884g

Lenker Havoc Carbon - leicht, Stabil und Sexy 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CMfFleWt0rkCFYZe3godVlsA9w


----------



## hasardeur (17. September 2013)

Einfach Mail an Lord Helmchen (IBC User) schreiben - keine PN. Die Gabel wird pauschal angepasst, was aber gut funzt, da die Gabel, im Gegensatz zum Dämpfer nicht von irgendeiner Kinematik abhängig ist. Wenn Du allerdings spezielle Anforderungen hast und die beschreiben kannst, bin ich mir sicher, Stefan (Lord Helmchen) findet eine Lösung.


----------



## CRYistian (17. September 2013)

Hier noch ein paar Gedanken von mir:

Übersetzung würde ich 22/36 nehmen. Damit kommst du überall entspannt rauf und wenn runter geht, lässt du eh ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit rollen. 
Kettenführung würde ich Bionicon nehmen, reicht für ein Enduro vollkommen aus und ist hammerleicht!
Vorbau und Lenker würde ich Easton Havoc nehmen. Der Vorbau sieht geil aus und ist leicht. Lenker je nach Geld auch in Carbon.
Laufräder habe ich von Veltec. Bin sehr damit zufrieden und die bieten ein top Preisleistungsverhältnis!

Viel Spass noch beim Aufbau! Ich hatte letzten Winter das Gleiche Projekt vor meiner Brust!


----------



## hasardeur (17. September 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Schon mal eine Deville gefahren?
> Du spürst selbst im Stand keinen Losbrechmoment.
> Die taucht super Smooth ein sackt aber auch nicht weg bei Kurven oder steileren Stücken.
> Die LS lässt sich super fein dafür einstellen.
> ...



Dass sämtliche Travel-Adjust-Air-Gabeln ein mieses Losbrechmoment haben, sollte ausreichend bekannt sein. Sind halt zusätzliche Dichtungen und dadurch mehr Reibung.


----------



## maze1601 (17. September 2013)

Ja, 22/36 wird es wohl doch werden...

PS: Sind die Blätter genormt? ich kann kaufen was ich will? z.B. an meine Race Face Turbine kann ich 22 /36 er Truvativ Kettenblätter montieren? Sind echte Anfängerfragen, ich weiß. Aber ich möchte nicht 2x kaufen und irgendwann muss man mal anfangen, ein Bike aufzubauen ;-)


----------



## Kharne (17. September 2013)

CRYistian schrieb:


> Kettenführung würde ich Bionicon nehmen, reicht für ein Enduro vollkommen aus und ist hammerleicht!
> Vorbau und Lenker würde ich Easton Havoc nehmen. Der Vorbau sieht geil aus und ist leicht. Lenker je nach Geld auch in Carbon.



Grade bei Lenker und Vorbau würde ich für den Anfang was günstiges nehmen 
um zum einen mehr Geld für den Rest zu haben, zum Anderen tuts dann nicht 
so sehr im Geldbeutel weh, wenn man merkt, dass man doch andere Teile 
braucht.
Die C-Guide ist schön und gut, zumindest an nem Tourenbike/AM, wenns zur 
Sache geht geht nix über Rolle direkt am KB. Ausserdem reißt die C-Guide 
ab wenn man sie ein Stein auch nur schief anguckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (17. September 2013)

Die C-Guide reicht locker bei nem Type2 (oder Shadow Plus) Schaltwerk...

Ich fahr das ganze Jahr schon überhaupt keine Kettenführung mehr an Fanes und Cheaptrick (in Verbindung mit nem mittleren XT Shadow Plus Schaltwerk und Bashguard/Rockring) hatte trotzdem nichtmal nen Bruchteil der Kettenverluste die ich letztes Jahr mit mittlerem X0 ohne Dämpfung und Kettenführung (Rolle) erlebt habe.

Nichtmal mitn HT im Bikepark bekam ich die Kette runter

Ne schwere Kettenführung würd ich nur an DH´ler schrauben


Die Min. Reduzierhülsenlänge sollte beim L Rahmen 125mm (mitte Oberrohr) oder besser 150mm betragen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. September 2013)

Drei extrabreite solide Kabelbinder und die CG2 bleibt da wo sie soll.


----------



## hasardeur (17. September 2013)

Ich empfehle 24/36 mit 11-36er Kassette, da passen die Übergänge besser. 22/36 bin ich auch schon gefahren und brauche das weder im Harz, noch in den Alpen. 24/38 könnte man auch mal probieren, aber als primäre Bestückung auf jeden Fall 24/36.


----------



## Surfjunk (17. September 2013)

Würde auch eher zu 22/36 und 11/34 greifen.
So bleibt immer noch ein Notfallgang.

Und ja; auch ich bin schon Harz, Alpen, Garda, Bozen, Finale und Punta Ala gefahren.


----------



## maze1601 (17. September 2013)

Wegen der Sattelstütze: die KS LEV ist bis max. 90 kg zugelassen :-(


----------



## Kharne (17. September 2013)

Wer hat diesen Bull in die Welt gesetzt? Dazu gibts ein Statement von nem KS Mitarbeiter auf Pinkbike...


----------



## maze1601 (17. September 2013)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a69138/lev-fr-dh-sattelstuetze-435-mm.html

Empfohlenes Fahrergewicht: 90 kg.

Fahrfertig dürfte ich bei bis zu 110 kg sein.


----------



## Kharne (17. September 2013)

Nochmal: Das ist Bull. Nachdem ich bei HiBike deswegen angefragt habe haben sies rausgenommen...

Guckste hier:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/The-Assembly-of-a-KS-Lev-Seatpost-2012.html


----------



## ollo (17. September 2013)

Moin.... bei der KS hatte ich auch immer 90kg im Auge, stimmt aber nicht (das Statement von KS kenne ich) eine Reduzierhülse mit 150 mm gibt es von Airwings, falls es doch die RS bleibt..... hier

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29298_Reduzierhuelse-Alu-150mm---Auslaufmodell-.html


Vorbau einen Nukeproof Warehead und einen Thomson DH Lenker (auf 740 mm Kürzen) Preis Leistung sind bei beiden Sachen Top und das Oberflächen Finish von Thomson  

Laufradsatz, vielleicht den hier.... 

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...ustom-Laufradsatz-fuer-MTB-26-Zoll::8123.html

kombiniert mit den AM Ride Felgen und Sapim Race Speichen, Nabe Vorne mit 20 mm und hinten 142x 12 noch bezahlbar......meine DT Naben laufen nach 20000km immer noch wie am ersten Tag


----------



## Kharne (17. September 2013)

Das wird mit der Amride nix, die ist viel zu labbrig für 100 Kilo und harten Einsatz, gleiches 
gilt für ne Flow EX. Da sollte es schon ne Subrosa sein. Und bei AS werde ich nix mehr bestellen, 
schicken mir nen schlecht gebauten LRS der nach 10km aussieht wie ne 3-dimensionale 
8 und verlangen dann Geld fürs Nacharbeiten.
Da trag ich mein Geld lieber zum Speer, LightWolf oder dem Händler nebenan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (17. September 2013)

wie gut das ich meine AM Ride Laufräder von meinen Schrauber hab aufbauen lassen und die halten bisher meine 103+ Kg aus  ...... vielleicht kann ich auch nicht wirklich fahren, deswegen hält das ganze Zeug bei mir irgendwie immer überproportional lange   oder mein Laufradbauer versteht was von seinem Handwerk..... die ZTR Arch habe ich auch noch nicht klein bekommen. Wer die Kohle für Felix und Co übrig hat immer ran 

AC ist fast noch der einzige Laden wo es die DT 240 mit 20mm für vorne gibt, das die Qualität nicht so berauschend sein soll liest man des öfteren.


by the way eine Flow Ex würde ich auch nicht fahren wollen.....


----------



## rideAtrail (17. September 2013)

wenn ihr gerade das Thema Laufräder behandelt. Sind die                                  Alutech MX36 Laufradsatz 32L weiß des V1-Bikes schlecht?


----------



## maze1601 (18. September 2013)

So, ich schreibe die aktuelle Liste noch einmal runter:

Dämpfer: RockShox Vivid Air R2C Dämpfer Tune MM 216x63,5mm
Huber Buchsen 

Gabel: RockShox Lyrik SolAir 170 mm
Gabel Tuning: ggf. Lord Helmchen tuning 

Vorbau: Span Spike
Lenker: Bekomme von einem Kumpel

Laufrad: Keine Ahnung (Fahrergewicht 100 kg). Würde gerne erst mal was gebrauchtes kaufen. Wird erst mal nach hinten verschoben

Sattelstütze: RockShox Reverb oder Kind Shock Lev (Warum ist die nur so teuer?? )

Kettenführung: Hier bin ich noch offen. Die c.guide kostet 40  wenn ich noch ein 10er drauflege, bekomme ich eine "gescheite" Kefü wie diese: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a66023/trs-dual-ring-kettenfuehrung-iscg-05-36-40z-schwarz.html
Bashguard: Race Face
Kettenblätter für die Kurbel (Race Face Turbine): 22 / 36 (im Notfall hätte ich noch ein 24er Blatt hier rumliegen)

Neue Züge für die Schaltung: Was gerade über den Weg läuft 


Und noch einmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Es nimmt alles so langsam Form an!!! Super Forum hier


----------



## Surfjunk (18. September 2013)

Bitte keine C.Guide an ein Fanes, das ist CC Look.

Schau mal in den Bikemarkt, da gibt immer schalbare Kettenführungen für günstig.

Du musst ja auch nicht alles neu kaufen, der BM gibt immer mal ein Schnäppchen her.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. September 2013)

Was darf den LRS kosten max?


----------



## maze1601 (18. September 2013)

Ich mÃ¶chte so viel wie mÃ¶glich gebraucht kaufen. Kratzer kommen frÃ¼her oder spÃ¤ter so und so dran 

Bei den LRS habe ich gebraucht an ca. 250 â¬ gedacht. Da wÃ¼rde ich zb. die Sun RinglÃ© Charger Expert bekommen, welche ja als besserer LRS von Alutech mitgeliefert werden. Im Nachgang kann ich mir dann mal welche anfertigen lassen


----------



## maze1601 (18. September 2013)

Ich könnte eventuell relativ preiswert an einen Vvid Air 216x63 mit Tune M L kommen. Wo könnte man denn das Tune ändern lassen und wie teuer wird das ca sein?


----------



## Surfjunk (18. September 2013)

Ich bekomme ja auch einen Fanes Rahmen.
Da ist der Original Vivid drin.
Der Kollege spielt auch in unsere Gewichtsklasse.
Ich kann den mal fragen was er für seinen haben.
Müsst auch ein Jahr alt sein ca.


----------



## ollo (18. September 2013)

maze1601 schrieb:


> Ich könnte eventuell relativ preiswert an einen Vvid Air 216x63 mit Tune M L kommen. Wo könnte man denn das Tune ändern lassen und wie teuer wird das ca sein?



ich weiß nicht ob Helmchen den auch macht. Das Shimpaket kostet sonst um die 18 Euronen+ Arbeit halt , wenn Stefan es nicht macht dann Flatout Suspension

und Deine Frage aus Beitrag #41 , die Kettenblätter müßen einen identischen Lochkreis haben, dann passen z.B. Stronglight KB an Shimano Kurbeln usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. September 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Bitte keine C.Guide an ein Fanes, das ist CC Look.


Cool. Ich hab nen CCler!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1450025

Warum sollte ich mir 100g mehr an das Rad schrauben, wenn die Funktionalität passt? Die 100g gebe ich lieber für bessere Reifen her, da bekomme ich dann auch mehr für's Gewicht.

Aber jeder wie er mag, das ist ja das Tolle dran.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. September 2013)

War klar das einer drauf einsteigt 

Du weist ja... Jeder wie er will... oder was die Eisdiele verlangt 

Ich mag persönlich am liebsten Bash mit unter Rolle.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. September 2013)

Nenne mir Argumente abseits der Optik, welche ja noch dazu sehr subjektiv ist. Das schöne, wie du auch sagst. Jeder baut sein Traumrad und ich denke nicht im Traum daran jemand anders meinen Traum aufzubinden und wenn jemand meinen Traum nicht leiden kann ist das sein Problem.


----------



## hasardeur (18. September 2013)

M/L-Tune am Vivid könnte aber auch gehen. Meine Druckstufe fahre ich recht offen (2-4 Klicks zu). Musst Du halt probieren. Stefan macht den Vivid übrigens auch (auch Tuning), kostet aber mehr, als z.B. ein Monarch, weil komplizierter. Wenn Du den Dämpfer also günstig bekommst, kannst Du ihn auch gleich tunen lassen. dann passt auch das Shimming. Der Vivid Air funzt aber auch ohne Tuning super.

Wegen Rädern schau einfach auch mal in die Bucht. Wenn Du erstmal probieren willst und Gewicht nicht ganz so wichtig ist, kann man gut Laufräder mit Sun Ringlé Single Track nehmen. Die ist super stabil. Einen leichten LRS kaufst Du Dir dann später, wenn Du weißt, was Du willst. Einen Single Track LRS mit Veltech DH-Nabe inkl. Kassette und Bremsscheiben, alles in 1A Zustand, habe ich vor kurzem für unter 150 inkl. Versand geschossen. Ansonsten gibt es auch öfter mal günstig Hope Hoops (z.B. mit Hope Pro2 Evo Naben und ZTR Flow EX Felgen) gebraucht zu schießen. Ist nicht so gut, wie ein von Hand eingespeichter LRS, aber vom P/L-Verhältnis sicher gut.


----------



## maze1601 (18. September 2013)

Super, danke für die Tipps!!!!


----------



## Surfjunk (18. September 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Nenne mir Argumente abseits der Optik, welche ja noch dazu sehr subjektiv ist. Das schöne, wie du auch sagst. Jeder baut sein Traumrad und ich denke nicht im Traum daran jemand anders meinen Traum aufzubinden und wenn jemand meinen Traum nicht leiden kann ist das sein Problem.



Es gibt keine, das Ding funzt Super 
Habe es sogar in der DIY Variante am Bike von meinen Sohn.

Es ist ein rein subjektives Empfinden das ich eine optische zarte C.Guide an sowas brachialen wie einem Fanes ein wenig verloren finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (18. September 2013)

Nen Sun Ringlé Charger würde ich nicht kaufen, der hält nicht lange. Zumal da demnächst 
warscheinlich ne Schwemme kommt, da aktuell ne Rückrufaktion läuft 

Veltec Nabe mit Single Track klingt nach nem Plan


----------



## hasardeur (18. September 2013)

Rückrufaktion? Link?

Mein Charger Expert hält bei mir sowohl hohem Fahrergewicht, als auch nicht ganz eleganter Fahrweise seit mehr als einem Jahr erfolgreich stand. Man muss lediglich ab und zu ein Auge auf die Speichenspannung werfen und ggf. nachjustieren. Die Naben sind jedenfalls super. Einziges Manko: Super teure Ersatzteile und eben ein paar Speichen zu wenig, daher etwas pflegebedürftig. Am Ende ist es aber ein AM/Enduro-LRS und kein FR/DH-LRS...und ja, es gibt stabilere LRS, aber auch viele schwerere.

Edit: gerade gefunden....Rückruf betrifft einige Chargen vom Charger Pro LRS, nicht Expert. Ursache: abgerissene Alu-Nippel. Lösung: Tausch gegen Messingnippel.


----------



## maze1601 (18. September 2013)

Bezüglich der Kind Shock Lev: Ist die mit den 435mm die richtige? (Abgeleitet von der Reverb, welche es von Alutech dazu geben würde mit 430 mm) und natürlich die 31,6 Version


----------



## Dampfsti (18. September 2013)

maze1601 schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Kind Shock Lev: Ist die mit den 435mm die richtige? (Abgeleitet von der Reverb, welche es von Alutech dazu geben würde mit 430 mm) und natürlich die 31,6 Version



Ja!!


----------



## wolfi (18. September 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Der Kollege spielt auch in unsere Gewichtsklasse.
> I



*hüstel*


----------



## maze1601 (18. September 2013)

So, eine Frage zum Werkzeug. Was wird noch benötigt? Grundlagen sind da:

- Schraubendreher
- Seitenschneider
- einfacher Drehmomentschlüssel mit versch. Bits
- Pedalschlüssel

welche Werkzeuge werden noch benötigt?

- für zb. Kurbel (inkl. Lager) aus-/einbauen
- Welche Fette / Montagepaste?


----------



## hasardeur (18. September 2013)

- Kurbelwerkzeug (nur bei Shimano)
- Innenlagerschlüssel
- Kettennieter
- Schlüssel für Kassette
- Drehmomentschlüssel für kleine Drehmomente (min. ab 6 Nm oder geringer)
- universelles Lagerfett (harz- und säurefrei, wasserfest)
- Bleeding-Kit für Bremse und bei Reverb auch für Stütze (inkl. Ersatzflüssigkeiten)
- Speichenschlüssel
- Gummihammer
- Montagepaste
- Schraubensicherung
- Dämpferpumpe
- möglichst einen Montageständer (Lidl hat immer ganz gute für gelegentlichen Gebrauch)


----------



## maze1601 (18. September 2013)

Montageständer, Dämpferpumpe und Bleeding-Kit sind vorhanden. Der Rest wird besorgt. Danke!


EDIT: würden diese Blätter auf meine Kurbel passen? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/231925-truvativ-36-22-kettenblatter


----------



## maze1601 (18. September 2013)

Soo,

Nun noch einmal zu Lenker und Vorbau. Hier habe ich mir nun etwas (nicht ganz so teueres) ausgesucht:

Vorbau: Race Face Chester http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1871/a77438/details.html?memorised=true
Lenker: Spank Spoon 760mm 20mm Rise http://www.bike-discount.de/?ac=pddetails&pdid=101940


----------



## ollo (18. September 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> M/L-Tune am Vivid könnte aber auch gehen. Meine Druckstufe fahre ich recht offen (2-4 Klicks zu). .



das L Druckstufen Tune ist zu weich für Ü 90Kg da werden schon bei 70 Kg ca. 13 Bar für 30% SAG fällig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRYistian (19. September 2013)

WIe lang soll der Vorbau den werden?


----------



## maze1601 (19. September 2013)

Ich habe mich jetzt erst mal für den Vorbau von Alutech entschieden, weil ich da günstig ran gekommen bin. Der hat 65mm. Eventuell könnte aber auch ein 50mm Vorbau passen. Zumindest wird für L der 65er empfohlen.


----------



## CRYistian (19. September 2013)

Im Bikemarkt ist ein Havoc mit 65 mm drin, gucke da mal!


----------



## CRYistian (19. September 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/234984-easton-havoc-65mm


----------



## Elfriede (19. September 2013)

Oder so einer hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/236241-thomson-elite-x4-50mm-1-1-8-31-8-0


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. September 2013)

Oder einfach neu, recht steif, leicht:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32981_FRS-Vorbau-OS-Modell-2013-.html
Über das Design darf man streiten. Meiner ist nicht so, äääh.


----------



## CRYistian (19. September 2013)

ja, auch gut....zu meinem Bike würde er sogar ganz gut passen....


----------



## maze1601 (20. September 2013)

Hi,
Nochmal eine Kurze Frage zum Umwerfer: 

1. SRAM High Clamp oder Low Clamp? 

2. Dual Pull, Botten Pull oder Top Pull?

Leider sagt mir das gar nichts und meiner scheint nicht zu passen, da dieser bisher an einer am Rahmen angeschweißten Halterung befestigt war. Die hat das Alutech nicht.


----------



## n4ppel (20. September 2013)

Sollte Sram Typ S3 bottom pull sein

Siehe auch
http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Fanes-Enduro-30-SL-Rahmen

Unter Beschreibung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (20. September 2013)

Die Halterung ist bei der Fanes direkt an der Kettenstrebe (Yoke) angebracht, dreht daher mit und ist quasi ein direct-mount-top-swing-down-pull. Wenn Du noch wählen kannst, nimm lieber einen Umwerfer von Shimano statt SRAM, die haben Langlöcher und lassen sich besser justieren.


----------



## maze1601 (20. September 2013)

Hi, Könntest du mir ein gefallen machen und mir ein Beispiel posten? Ich habe eine Race Face 3-fach Kurbel. Jedoch werden nur zwei Blätter genutzt. Das dritte wird durch ein Bashguard ersetzt. Ich hätte jetzt folgenden ausgewählt:

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-Mount-2-10-fach-42-Z-Bottom-Pull--18674.html


Verträgt der Umwerfer sich in einem reinen SRAM-System?


----------



## Kharne (20. September 2013)

50 Öcken für nen Umwerfer 
Dem Umwerfer ist es egal was für ein Trigger dran hängt.


----------



## hasardeur (20. September 2013)

SLX genÃ¼gt vollkommen und gibt es ab 10-12â¬ im Bikemarkt, ab gut 20â¬ neu. Umwerfer kannst Du kombinieren, wie Du magst. Du brauchst auch keinen 2-fach. Beim 3-fach wird einfach der Weg Richtung H(igh) mittels Anschlagschraube beschrÃ¤nkt. Am Ende ist eh der Trigger entscheidend. Aber da passen Shimano und SRAM ausnahmsweise mal zusammen.

Bei Shimano passt E-Type.


----------



## maze1601 (20. September 2013)

Ok, habe jetzt diesen gefunden http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a9646/slx-umwerfer-e-type-fd-m660e.html

Werde mal morgen vor Ort schauen, ob ich ihn bekomme.


----------



## Surfjunk (21. September 2013)

Guter LRS.

Farbe ist sone Sache

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=74&products_id=664


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (21. September 2013)

Genau der hier sollte passen

https://www.paul-lange.de/shop/de/sys/?func=detail&artnr=I-FDM675E26X&sbeg=*&wkid=11867210031853


----------



## maze1601 (21. September 2013)

Der Link geht leider nicht :-(


----------



## CRYistian (21. September 2013)

Ich habe glaube ich noch ein SRAM Umwerfer bis 39 Zähne zuhause. Den kannst du für einen 10er haben! Falls du Interesse hast, schreib mir eine PN.


----------



## hasardeur (21. September 2013)

Umwerfer SLX Dyna-Sys FD-M675 Top Swing 2-fach


----------



## maze1601 (21. September 2013)

Sooo, das ist der aktuelle Stand:








:-D


----------



## hasardeur (21. September 2013)

Rictor und Fanes....geile Combi....kenne ich irgendwoher


----------



## maze1601 (21. September 2013)

Ja, irgendwie muss man den Schnee auch sinnvoll nutzen ;-)


----------



## hasardeur (21. September 2013)

Und beides Eierlegendewollmichsäue


----------



## maze1601 (23. September 2013)

Noch eine Frage zum Steuersatz. Ich habe einen Acros Steuersatz drin. Jedoch läuft das untere Lager rauh. Kann ich hier einfach diesen Steuersatz nachbestellen http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Industrielager-Steuersatz-15-1-1-8 und austauschen (lassen)? Oder benötige ich ein Acros Lager? Und wenn ja, welches? Dieses: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34865_AZ-49-ZS49-30-Steuersatz-Unterteil-.htmlhttp://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34917_Ai-52-IS52-40-30--Steuersatz-Unterteil-.html ??


----------



## 0Ger (23. September 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Rictor und Fanes....geile Combi....kenne ich irgendwoher



witzig bei mir auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze1601 (23. September 2013)

:-D Ja, wir wissen halt, was gut für uns ist


----------



## hasardeur (23. September 2013)

Wenn das Lager nur rau läuft, lass es so. Hau ordentlich Fett drumherum und gut ist. Das merkst Du am Lenker nicht. Wenn es sich kaum dreht, muss es raus. Die Lager sind leider häufig recht stramm eingepresst.


----------



## maze1601 (23. September 2013)

Ok, man merkt es nur, wenn man es mit dem Finger bewegt. Es läuft sehr gut. Also ordentlich Legerfett drum und gut ist. Sehr gut, Danke!


----------



## metalheadtom (23. September 2013)

Ja, ist bei mir auch so (ich denke bei den meisten)


----------



## maze1601 (24. September 2013)

Soo,

jetzt habe ich eine Frage zum Aufbau des Cocpits. wie viele Spacer (bzw. wie viele mm) nimmt man "üblicher Weise"? Kann ich hier einen Richtwert errechnen, den ich dann auf mein Befinden anpasse? Als Vorbau nutze ich den Alutech mit 65mm


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. September 2013)

Keinen? Warum sollte man? Das Rad möchte nach unten bewegt werden und da ist ein tiefes Cockpit super. Nicht umsonst ist das Steuerrohr so wunderbar kurz.


----------



## Kharne (24. September 2013)

4cm sind das Maximum, dann ausprobieren und wenn du dir sicher bist kürzt du den Schaft endgültig.


----------



## ollo (24. September 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> 4cm sind das Maximum, dann ausprobieren und wenn du dir sicher bist kürzt du den Schaft endgültig.



ich las zwar mal etwas von max 3 cm aber sei es drum. Schaftlänge = aufgesteckte Spacer (3-4cm) plus Vorbau und dann den Rest ca 3 mm unterhalb der Vorbaukante absägen. 
Um den Vorbau dann tiefer zu bekommen ohne den Schaft weiter zu kürzen einfach die Spacer von unten nach oben packen, so wandert der Vorbau weiter runter.


----------



## maze1601 (29. September 2013)

Sooo,

Ein produktives Wochenende:






Noch ist nicht viel zu sehen... Das war der Stand von Donnerstag. Noch hat mir die Gabel gefehlt, daher konnte nicht wirklich weiter gemacht werden. Aber am Freitag kam die Gabel und es ging los...

























(Laufrad wurde nur zum Abstimmen der Schaltung montiert, bleibt aber nicht drin)












Jetzt habe ich noch ein Problem: Das Bashguard schleift, wenn ich den höchsten Gang drin habe. Was kann man hier machen? Unterlegscheiben einbauen? Ich hatte die ganze Zeit gehofft, dass ich meinen alten Laufradsatz zum testen nehmen kann, aber leider passt vorne die Steckachse nicht...
Jetzt fehlen noch Dämpfer (kommt nächste Woche) und Sattelstütze (Kind Shock LEV)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (29. September 2013)

Längere Schrauben + Unterlegscheibe.


----------



## hasardeur (29. September 2013)

Schleift er auch, wenn ein Dämpfer drin ist? Dann kommt nämlich der Hinterbau und damit der Umwerfer etwas höher.


----------



## maze1601 (29. September 2013)

hmmm, Dämpfer habe ich noch nicht. Aber ein sehr guter Einwand


----------



## hasardeur (29. September 2013)

Ich sehe gerade, Du hast noch eine 36 in der Ecke. Mich würde mal ein späterer Vergleich interessieren.


----------



## maze1601 (29. September 2013)

Du meinst die Fox Gabel? das ist eine 32er aus meinem Canyon, das ausgeschlachtet wurde.

Ich werde Unterlegscheiben für das Bashguard kaufen müssen. Schleift leider auch, wenn es eingefedert ist.


----------



## hasardeur (29. September 2013)

Dann sollte ich wohl meine Brille aufsetzen (wegen der Fox). Der Umwerfer hat doch Langlöcher. Kannst Du da nichts mehr verstellen? Was für einen Bash hast Du denn (für wieviele Zähne)? Ein 38er sollte gut gehen.

Edit: nochmal gelesen....bin schon betriebsblind. Bei den meisten schleift der Umwerfer am Bash, aber bei Dir scheinbar der Bash an der Kette....also U-Scheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze1601 (29. September 2013)

habe ein 36er und ein 36er Blatt. im höchsten Gang hinten kommt die kette von "zu weit rechts" und schleift daher am Bash. Am Umwerfer schleift nichts.


----------



## Kharne (29. September 2013)

Schönes Rad  Aber da fehlt die Kettenführung


----------



## maze1601 (30. September 2013)

So, noch einmal die aktuelle Liste der verbauten Teile:

Rahmen: Alutech Fanes Enduro L mit Carbon Sitzstrebe
Federgabel: Rock Shox Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air 170
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid Air/ Lord Helmchen tuning /Huber Buchsen
Bremse: Shimano XT 203/180
Laufräder: Angefragt (Eventuell: Spank Spike 35AL EVO / Hope Pro II EVO / Sapim Leader 2.0)
Sattelstütze: Kind Shock LEV 150mm
Vorbau: Twinworks 65mm
Lenker: Spank Spoon 760mm
Steuersatz: Acros
Griffe: Ergon GA1 EVO
Sattelklemme: Twinworks
Sattel: Selle Italia Gel Flow Max
Schalthebel: SRAM X9
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9
Umwerfer: Shimano SLX
Kurbel: Race Face Turbine 24/36
Basguard: Race Face Turbine
Innenlager: Race Face Turbine
Kette: KMC
Kassette: Shimano SLX 11-36 10-speed (11-13-15-17-19-21-24-28-32-36)
Bereifung: Continental Mountain King 2.4 (demnächst Rubber Queen oder Hans Dampf)
Pedale: Shimano Saint


----------



## Kharne (30. September 2013)

Moin. Speichen würde ich Race oder ne Kombi aus Race und D-Light empfehlen.

Wenn du auch im Winter fahren willst würde ich weder HD noch RQ empfehlen, der HD kann 
garnix wenns feucht wird und die Queen ist da auch nicht grade toll.


----------



## maze1601 (30. September 2013)

Warum die anderen Speichen?

Welche Reifen würdest du denn für den Winter empfehlen?


----------



## Kharne (30. September 2013)

Zu 1. Klick mich

Zu 2.
Conti Baron 2,5/2,3, Maxxis Highroller, Muddy Marry... Aber kein Schwalbe Vertstar oder 
Maxxis mit Gummimischung weicher als 50a, das wird spröde. Wenn du was richtig weiches 
für den Winter haben willst dann den Baron
http://www.bike2do.de/laufradmythologie-oder-zweckmasige-kaufentscheidung/


----------



## Surfjunk (30. September 2013)

Oh bitte keine MK am Enduro bei unserem Gewicht.

Baron 2,5/2,3 oder aber Baron 2,5 RQ 2,4, oder Kaiser 2,4 Baron 2,3


----------



## maze1601 (30. September 2013)

Die kommen nur dran, weil sie hier rumliegen und so lange, bis die neuen gekauft werden. Sind nicht als Dauerlösung geplant. Bzw. Je nach dem, wann ich meine Laufräder bekomme, werden sie wohl gar nicht montiert. Da fehlt mir aber noch die Rückmeldung.


----------



## Kharne (30. September 2013)

Den Kaiser vergessen wir für den Winter wieder ganz schnell, das ist ein reiner Trockenreifen


----------



## maze1601 (30. September 2013)

Ok, dann wird es Baron VR 2.5 und HR 2.3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (30. September 2013)

Wer redet den jetzt schon von Winter


----------



## ollo (30. September 2013)

@Maze

sieht schon mal Amtlich aus das Rad 

SO schön wie Du Deine Carbonstreben mit Lenkerband um wickelt hast, hast Du hoffentlich auch den Verbindungssteg der Sitz/ Drucksterben innen mit Klarsichtfolie ab geklebt .... ja die die immer im Dreckbeschuß vom Hinterrad ist  ..... und nicht vergessen auf der Bremsseite hinten an der am weitesten raus stehende stelle der Strebe ein Papperl, das streift gerne mal der Schuh lang


----------



## maze1601 (30. September 2013)

Vielen Dank und nein, daran habe ich noch nicht gedacht


----------



## maze1601 (1. Oktober 2013)

So, es ist folgendes Laufrad geworden:

Subrosa 30 AL in weiß
Hope pro 2 evo in rot
Sapim Race Speichen in schwarz
Die Nippel in Schwarz


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Oktober 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Schönes Rad  Aber da fehlt die Kettenführung



Wenn das gedämpfte Sram SW genausogut funktioniert wie ein Shimano dann is die Kettenführung zu 99% unnötig mit rumgeschleiftes Gewicht...




maze1601 schrieb:


> Ok, dann wird es Baron VR 2.5 und HR 2.3



Gute Entscheidung...


----------



## maze1601 (3. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zu den Huber Buchsen. Hier muss man ja selbst nachmessen. Leider habe ich keine Schiebelehre. Geht es beim Nachmessen nur darum, ihm die allgemeinen Maße des Rahmen / Dämpfer mitzuteilen, oder wirklich um genau diesen Rahmen mit genau diesem Dämpfer?

Falls Ersteres der Fall ist: Hat jemand die Maße für mich?

Und hat jemand Bilder von den eloxierten Teilen der Buchsen?

Grüße


PS: Bei der KeFü werde ich es einfach mal ohne probieren. Eventuell klappt es ja. Ich muss nur noch meine Kette kürzen :-D


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Oktober 2013)

Hey Matze.

Der Huber hat die Masse da.

Sag ihm welches Bike und welcher Dämpfer.


----------



## maze1601 (3. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar. danke dir!


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Oktober 2013)

Hast du mit Stefan schon Kontakt aufgenommen wegen dem Umbau der Tune´s?

Ich habe sein Mailadresse, falls Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze1601 (3. Oktober 2013)

Hab dir eine PM geschickt


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Oktober 2013)




----------



## maze1601 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe noch einmal eine Frage zu Gabel und Dämpfer.

Zunächst Gabel:
Es ist meine erste Gabel mit einstellbarer Low- und Highspeed Druckstufe. Wenn ich nun am blauen Rad drehe, dreht sich das silberne mit. Das soll so sein? bzw. wenn ich zu erst das Blaue einstelle, hat sich das silberne ja schon mitgedreht. Muss ich dann weitere Klicks drehen, oder die bereits gezählten mit anrechnen? 

Was ist eine gute Grundeinstellung? Ich habe die Anleitung auf der Rock Shox Seite gefunden mit der 4-4-1 Einstellung. Dort ist jedoch ein gelbes Rädchen abgebildet, das man rein drücken soll. Wo soll das an meiner Gabel sein??

Zum Dämpfer:

Kann man sich hier an die 3-4-10 Grundeinstellung halten? Ist die Kurzanleitung überhaupt für den Vivid Air oder nur für den Coil? Ich konnte mir den Dämpfer noch nicht genauer anschauen.


----------



## juju752 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, 
hier mal eine Anleitung zum Vivid Air:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCsumpbKcts"]Vivid Air Tuning - YouTube[/nomedia]

Mit der Lyrik kenne ich mich auch nicht aus.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Oktober 2013)

Zum Vivid Air 2014: Ich habe meine Einstellung "erfahren" nur um dann fest zu stellen das ich genau die Grundeinstellung von RS fahre. Manchmal die Compression ein oder zwei Klicks zu, wenn es sehr droppig wird.

Achtung. Dämpfer wird bei RS von zu nach auf gezählt und bei der Gabel von auf nach zu!

Bei der Lyrik zählen die mit gedrehten nicht mit. Also nur das was pro Rädchen wirklich selber klickt.

Ich habe die LowSpeed komplett zu und die Highspeed je nach Strecke. Die Zugstufe ist so bei 2-4. Keine Ahnung. Wenn das Rad anfängt "rum zu springen" drehe ich ein wenig zu.


----------



## maze1601 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ok, ich habe eine M (Zugstufe) und L (Druckstufe) Tune. Bin gespannt, wie es wird. ^^ Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Buchsen und meine Laufräder und los kann es gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (4. Oktober 2013)

maze1601 schrieb:


> Ok, ich habe eine M (Zugstufe) und L (Druckstufe) Tune. Bin gespannt, wie es wird. ^^ Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Buchsen und meine Laufräder und los kann es gehen.



hab ich auch und passt schon .... eine L Zugstufe wäre zwar der Traum aber mit der M geht es auch wenn sie voll auf ist. Würde mir eigentlich nur + 3 Klicks mehr wünschen, wäre dann  mehr Luft nach oben . ..... aber erst mal "erfahren" anderes Tune geht beim Vivid immer


----------



## maze1601 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwie ist bei meinem Vivid Air das Ventil genau anders herum, als bei allen andern, die ich gefunden habe. Wenn ich den Dämpfer einbaue, komme ich im eingebauten Zustand nicht mehr ans Ventil :-( 












So sieht es normal aus:







Kann es sein, dass mein Dämpfer falsch herum zusammengebaut wurde???


----------



## hasardeur (7. Oktober 2013)

Das wird von Alutech um 180° gedreht, damit man besser ran kommt. Alternativ musst Du mal probieren, ob der Dämpfer mit Ausgleichbehälter nach hinten rein geht. Dann kommst Du zwar schlechter an die Druckstufe, aber eigentlich muss man beim Vivid nie wirklich dran herumstellen.


----------



## maze1601 (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe im Internet kein einziges Bild gefunden, auf dem das Ventil so angeordnet ist, wie bei meinem Dämpfer. Kann ich den Anschluss ohne Vorerfahrung selbst drehen, oder muss der Dämpfer komplett demontiert werden?

Ich kann ihn auch anders herum einbauen. Jedoch schleift er dann an der Bremsleitung, die ich dort verlegt habe. Da müsste dann ggf. ein Schutz drüber.


----------



## maze1601 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hier ein Werbefoto von RS. Dort ist auch das Ventil auf der anderen Seite (rechts statt links):


----------



## hasardeur (7. Oktober 2013)

Dann besser drehen. Doch hatte ich meinen Vivid noch nicht auf und kenne daher die "Hürden" nicht.


----------



## KungFuChicken (7. Oktober 2013)

Dämpfer ausbauen, Luftkammer um 180° drehen und anschließend wieder einbauen. Problem gelöst


----------



## maze1601 (7. Oktober 2013)

Ja, klar. Aber so schleift er an der Bremsleitung. Das wollte ich vermeiden.


----------



## KungFuChicken (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich meine damit nicht, dass du den Dämpfer anders herum einbauen sollst. Mann kann Luftkammer und Kolben einfach verdrehen, dann zeigt das Einstellrädchen für den BSR auch nach unten.


----------



## maze1601 (7. Oktober 2013)

ok, dann müsste ich mal schauen, ob ich dann an mit der Pumpe an der Wipppe vorbei komme. Aber ich habe jetzt noch einmal geschaut, bei mir muss wohl der Dämpfer wirklich falsch herum zusammen gebaut worden sein.

Ich habe es noch einmal markiert, wo das Ventil hingehören würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze1601 (7. Oktober 2013)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Ich meine damit nicht, dass du den Dämpfer anders herum einbauen sollst. Mann kann Luftkammer und Kolben einfach verdrehen, dann zeigt das Einstellrädchen für den BSR auch nach unten.



Muss man da die Luft ablassen, oder einfach drehen?


EDIT: Luft ablassen, drehen und gut ist. Hat sich geklärt. Danke für die Tipps


----------



## maze1601 (11. Oktober 2013)

Soooo, die Huberbuchsen sind da. Ich habe mir die 3-teiligen schwarz eloxiert gegönnt:































Die Laufräder sollten schon Seit Anfang der Woche da sein, aber leider leider ist noch nichts angekommen. Daher wird es dieses Wochenende nichts mit der Einweihung...


----------



## hasardeur (11. Oktober 2013)

Wetter soll eh nicht so toll werden...perfekt zum Basteln


----------



## maze1601 (11. Oktober 2013)

Hab ja nix mehr zum basteln. ist alles dran, außer Laufräder. Und die sind nicht da :-(


----------



## hasardeur (11. Oktober 2013)

Dann baust Du noch einmal alles auseinander und wieder zusammen  Dir wird schon was einfallen 

Beispielsweise solltest Du noch das Gewinde der Zugstufeneinstellung von oben abkleben. Wenn da nach kurzer Zeit etwas Dreck drinnen ist, kannst Du nix mehr verstellen.


----------



## maze1601 (11. Oktober 2013)

:-D Die erste Revision.

Aber der Tipp ist schon mal sehr gut. Danke.


Edit: So, ein Kumpel bringt seine Laufräder vorbei :-D


----------



## maze1601 (14. Oktober 2013)

So, am Freitag habe ich mit einem Kumpel noch was an seinem Rad gebastelt. Da habe ich mir mal seine Laufräder geschnappt und bin zumindest vor der Tür eine Runde gefahren. War toll mal drauf zu sitzen. Jedoch ist mir schon beim Treppen runterschieben aufgefallen, dass der Hinterbau recht laut klapptert. Kann das an der Carbon Sitzstrebe liegen? 

Außerdem habe ich das Bike mal auf die (Personen)Waage gestellt. Die hat *14,1 kg *angezeigt (LR Sun Ringle Pro, hinten Tubeless, Hans Dampf). Damit bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Oktober 2013)

Du musst an Sitzstrebe und Kettenstrebe einen "Lärmschutz" anbringen.

14,1kg? Poste mal die ganze Partliste.


----------



## ollo (14. Oktober 2013)

maze1601 schrieb:


> So, am Freitag habe ich mit einem Kumpel noch was an seinem Rad gebastelt. Da habe ich mir mal seine Laufräder geschnappt und bin zumindest vor der Tür eine Runde gefahren. War toll mal drauf zu sitzen. Jedoch ist mir schon beim Treppen runterschieben aufgefallen, dass der Hinterbau recht laut klapptert. Kann das an der Carbon Sitzstrebe liegen?
> 
> Außerdem habe ich das Bike mal auf die (Personen)Waage gestellt. Die hat *14,1 kg *angezeigt (LR Sun Ringle Pro, hinten Tubeless, Hans Dampf). Damit bin ich zufrieden.



vielleicht waren es aber auch Deine Zähne 

Wickel doch ein Stück Schlauch um die Strebe dann weißt Du ob es daran liegt. Die Strebe sollte im allgemeinen gut vor der Kette geschützt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze1601 (14. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt muss ich dumm fragen, was du mit Lärmschutz meinst? 

Liste:

Rahmen: Alutech Fanes Enduro L mit Carbon Sitzstrebe
Federgabel: Rock Shox Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air 170
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid Air/ Huberbuchsen
Bremse: Shimano XT 203/180
Laufräder: Subrosa 30 AL / Hope Pro2 Evo / Sapim Race
Bereifung: Continental Baron 2.5 / 2.3
Sattelstütze: Kind Shock LEV 150mm
Vorbau: Twinworks 65mm
Lenker: Spank Spoon 760mm
Steuersatz: Acros
Griffe: Ergon GA1 EVO
Sattelklemme: Twinworks
Sattel: Selle Italia Gel Flow Max
Schalthebel: SRAM X9
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9
Umwerfer: Shimano SLX
Kurbel: Race Face Turbine 24/36
Basguard: Race Face Turbine
Innenlager: Race Face Turbine
Kette: KMC
Kassette: Shimano SLX 11-36 10-speed (11-13-15-17-19-21-24-28-32-36)
Pedale: Shimano Saint


Wie gesagt, mit einfacher, digitaler Personenwaage ermittelt.


PS: Gewogen mit Sun Ringle Laufräder und Hans Dampf. Vorne mit Schlauch / Hinten ohne


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Oktober 2013)

Kann ich nicht glauben, leider für dich.  
Mit dem was ich das lese erwarte ich mit Baron und deinen Laufrädern >15kg. Ist ja ne LEV dran usw.
Ich vergleiche einfach mit meinem Aufbau (siehe Album)

Lärmschutz: Schlauch drum gewickelt oder oben auf die Ketten- und unten auf die Sattelstrebe eine dicke (2-3mm Schutzfolie).


----------



## juju752 (14. Oktober 2013)

Beim wiegen hatte er den LRS vom Kumpel drin!!!
 Zitat:  (LR Sun Ringle Pro, hinten Tubeless, Hans Dampf)


----------



## maze1601 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ja, es kann sein, dass es noch an die 15 kg kommt. Aber damit bin ich noch zufrieden.

Die Streben habe ich bereits umwickelt:


----------



## hasardeur (14. Oktober 2013)

Tut mir leid, aber Ferndiagnose von verbal beschriebenen Geräuschen fällt echt schwer. Ist doch auch egal. Schieb einfach nochmal die Treppe runter oder lass schieben, dann findest Du schon heraus, wo es klappert. Zieh Dir auch was warmes an, dann können es die Zähne nicht sein 

Wenn Du erst einmal mit gefahren bist, wirst Du merken, dass es nicht auf ein paar hundert Gramm ankommt. Die Fanes hat den Speck eben an den richtigen Stellen  Viel wichtiger sind ohnehin Gewicht der Laufräder inkl. Reifen und der Rollwiderstand. Aber auch das nur bergauf....


----------



## maze1601 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ich muss es genauer lokalisieren. Eventuell mach ich mal ein Video, sobald ich meine Laufräder habe. Leider habe ich hierzu noch immer nichts vom Bike-Lädle gehört :-(

Wegen dem Gewicht mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Ich habe einfach die Teile dran geschraubt, die ich haben wollte und habe mich vom Ergebnis überraschen lassen. :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Oktober 2013)

Gewicht wird überbewertet, korrekt. Ich war nur verwundert.

Bei mir hat vor allem die Sattelstrebe geklappert, bzw. die Kette daran.


----------



## hasardeur (14. Oktober 2013)

Was ich noch sagen wollte.....hol Dir mal Motocross-Folie oder so dicke Steinschlag-Schutzfolie aus der Werbebude. Wenn Du Deine Streben damit abklebst, sieht es sehr viel schöner aus, als mit so ollem Schlauch, zumal Du die paar hundert Gramm Mindergewicht zu Alu mit dem vielen Gummi fast wieder reinholst. Ist aber nur meine Meinung 
Ach ja, vergiss die Stelle an der linken Seite nicht, wo immer die Bremse beim Radeinbau langschrammt.

Nochmal zum Klappern: Hast Du eigentlich eine KeFü dran? Solltest Du machen.


----------



## ollo (14. Oktober 2013)

ist da wirklich Schlauch drum...... das sieht eher aus wie Lenkerband.  Es könnte auch das Schaltwerk sein was klappert


----------



## maze1601 (14. Oktober 2013)

Da ist ein Lenkerband drum. Ich kann es momentan nicht testen, weil ich keine Laufräder habe. Erst wenn sie da sind kann ich es noch einmal testen und mal ein Video machen.

Das Klappern kam nicht beim fahren, sondern beim runter schieben im Treppenhaus, oder wenn man das Heck ein wenig anhebt und fallen lässt. 

Aber wie gesagt, Video wird folgen.


----------



## Skwal (15. Oktober 2013)

Dampfer Buchsen haben Spiel.


----------



## Kharne (15. Oktober 2013)

Kann genauso das Lager der Naben sein oder die Hinterbaulagerung.


----------



## maze1601 (15. Oktober 2013)

Also die (Huber) Buchsen haben sich echt passend angefühlt beim Einbau.


----------



## Kharne (15. Oktober 2013)

Wackel mal am Dämpfer, wenn der sich bewegen lässt ist der Hinterbau oder eben die Buchsen.


----------



## maze1601 (15. Oktober 2013)

Der Dämpfer sitzt bombenfest. Da lässt sich nichts wackeln.


----------



## maze1601 (16. Oktober 2013)

So, meine Laufräder verzögern sich, weil die Naben leider noch nicht im Shop sind... Dann wars das mit dem guten Wetter an diesem Wochenende :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (16. Oktober 2013)

Wie mein Dämpfer


----------



## maze1601 (22. Oktober 2013)

So, jetzt werde ich gequält. Meine Freundin hat zugeschlagen und ein Fanes in S gekauft... und ich warte noch immer auf die Laufräder....  aaaaaahhh

Aber ich kann die Zeit mit einer Frage zum Fanes in S überbrücken ;-) :

Welche Länge dürfte eine Rock Shox Reverb bei einem Fane in Größe *S* höchstens haben? Sie wird wohl ganz eingesteckt sein und max. die 120 mm Verstellbereich haben dürfen. Sollte ich dann die 380mm Länge nehmen?


----------



## hasardeur (22. Oktober 2013)

Kauf die Fanes doch mit Reverb. Ist billiger und gleich die richtige drin


----------



## maze1601 (22. Oktober 2013)

Sie hat sie gebraucht gekauft ;-)


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Oktober 2013)

Was macht den Noha so lange mit deinen LRS?


----------



## maze1601 (22. Oktober 2013)

keine Ahnung... Er hat die Naben noch nicht. Vor einer Woche hat er geschrieben, dass es ein paar Tage dauert. Heute habe ich nochmal gefragt, aber keine Rückmeldung bekommen :-( Aber eventuell antwortet er ja noch.


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Oktober 2013)

Hmmm.... blöd.

Habe meinen Dämpfer auch noch nicht.


----------



## maze1601 (22. Oktober 2013)

Geteiltes Leid... Wobei, du kannst fahren ;-)


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Oktober 2013)

Jep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze1601 (23. Oktober 2013)

JUHUUUUUU!!!!  Er hat geschrieben, dass die Naben gestern gekommen sind. LRS geht heute noch raus. Das ist jetzt wirklich schnell. Grund war, dass Hope die Produktion umgestellt hat. Ich habe jetzt schon eine 2014er Nabe.

Ich freue mich aufs WE :-D (und hoffentlich gutes Wetter)


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Oktober 2013)

Na siehste...ales wird gut


----------



## maze1601 (23. Oktober 2013)

So, ich müsste noch einmal auf die Sattelstütze beim Fanes in Größe S zurück kommen. Ich habe noch einmal nachgemessen. Meine Freundin hat die Sattelstütze knapp unter 15 cm draußen. Wenn man die Sattelstütze komplett versenken würde, käme man auf 22 cm. Der Metallring am Fuß des verstellbaren Bereich ist 3 cm hoch. Also:

verstellbarer Bereich: 125 mm
+ Ring 30 mm
= 155 mm 

somit wäre ja die Sattelstütze für sie schon etwas zu hoch. Wenn ich aber zu den 15,5 cm jetzt noch die max. Tiefe von 22 cm hinzu nehme, dann sind es 37,5 cm. Also wären nochmal 0,5 cm, die ich nicht versenken könnte. Somit wäre ich dann insgesamt 1,5 cm höher als jetzt. Außer die Sattelbefestigung ist flacher, als die jetzige. 

Hat jemand die Reverb mit 38 cm Länge und kann das am Fanes in Größe S prüfen?


----------



## Kharne (23. Oktober 2013)

Kauf dir ne KS LEV. Bei der hast du keinen Stress mit der Hydraulikleitung, keine Schlaufe und 
die 150er ist grade mal ~20cm lang, wird also nicht zum Problem mit dem kurzen Sitzrohr.


----------



## maze1601 (23. Oktober 2013)

ich denke, dass ich bei der auf die 120 mm zurückgreifen muss. die 150er wird zu weit raus stehen, so dass wenn die stütze ganz unten ist, der Sattel zu hoch ist.


----------



## Kharne (23. Oktober 2013)

Türlich, ich hab nur gesagt, dass du bei der LEV kein Problem mit der Länge des Sitzrohres kriegst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze1601 (23. Oktober 2013)

ich habe sie auch an meinem dran. Nur denke ich nicht, dass ich meine Freundin von der LEV überzeugen kann. Sie ist einfach sehr teuer.


----------



## hasardeur (24. Oktober 2013)

Dann schenk sie ihr...das überzeugt sie bestimmt


----------



## maze1601 (24. Oktober 2013)

So, Die Laufräder sind da:



























Pedale kommen morgen. Des weigern habe ich mir doch noch einen 2-fach Trigger geholt. Der kommt auch noch dran. Außerdem fliegt noch der Schnellspanner raus und weicht einer roten Schraubklemme. 

Wobei mir der Sattel momentan sehr sehr hoch vor kommt. Eventuell muss ich auch noch auf 125mm zurück gehen...


----------



## hasardeur (24. Oktober 2013)

Schicker LRS...Gewicht? Preis?


----------



## maze1601 (24. Oktober 2013)

Hmm. Gewicht ist um die 1900g. Ich habe nicht gewogen.

Hope Pro 2 EVO Modelljahr 2014 (VR 20 x 110; HR 142 x 12)
Spank Subrosa EVO 30 AL
Sapim Race 

fÃ¼r 440 â¬


----------



## maze1601 (25. Oktober 2013)

ääh, gibts beim Baron 2.5 eine Laufrichtung? es gibt am Profil eine Steile und eine abgeflachte Seite. Welche muss denn vorne sein, wenn man von oben drauf schaut? Den hinteren (Baron 2.3) habe ich schon mal im Eifer des Gefechtes falsch herum montiert... (vorne steht nichts drauf)


----------



## hasardeur (25. Oktober 2013)

Von oben muss die abgeflachte Seite nach hinten zeigen....mit anderen Worten die abgeflachte Seite der Stollen soll zuerst den Boden berühren.

Ist übrigens bei allen Reifen mit solchen Stollen der Fall.

BTW: Denkst Du, der 2.3er Baron ist ein guter Hinterreifen? Für den Park würde ich das bei dem aktuellen Wetter verstehen, für Touren wäre er mir viel zu zäh (Rollwiderstand). Da sollte eher die Paarung 2.3er Baron vorn und Rubber Queen (Trail King) oder Mountain King hinten gut zu pedalieren sein.


----------



## maze1601 (25. Oktober 2013)

Dann muss die flache Seite aber nach vorne zeigen, wenn sie zu erst auf dem Boden sein soll, wenn die abgeflachte Seite zu erst den Boden berühren soll.


----------



## hasardeur (25. Oktober 2013)

Ja, hat Recht....zumindest wenn man vorwärts fährt 

War nur zur Kontrolle, ob Du aufpasst


----------



## maze1601 (25. Oktober 2013)

:-D Alles klar, danke für den Selbsttest und die Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze1601 (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Soo, die letzten Teile sind gekommen und es ist endlich alles verbaut. Jedoch habe ich beim einstellen der Schaltung gemerkt, dass die Kette wohl zu kurz ist. Ich habe meine Kette auf folgendes gekürzt:

Kettenstrebe: 430 mm
größtes Kettenblatt: 36
größtes Ritzel: 36

somit kam heraus, dass meine Kette 106 Glieder (Entspricht 135,1 cm) gekürzt werden muss.
Also habe ich den Meter angelegt und auf entsprechende Länge gekürzt. Aber wie gesagt, irgendwie passt das nicht so ganz. Das Extrem vorne und hinten auf das größte Blatt/Ritzel ist nicht möglich. 

Kann es daran liegen, dass ich ein Schaltwerk mit einem langen Käfig habe und das Kettenlänge schluckt und ich einen kurzen, bzw. mittleren Käfig bräuchte? Oder habe ich einen Fehler bei der Kettenlänge gemacht und muss eine neue Kette kaufen? :-(


PS: Mein Schaltwerk: http://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/products/sram-x9-type-2-schaltwerk (Langer Käfig)


----------



## hasardeur (30. Oktober 2013)

Du hast wohl die Kettenführung nicht berücksichtigt. Die schluckt auch 1-2 Glieder. Ein langer Käfig kostet sicher euch ein Glied, ein mittlerer Käfig ist bei 2x10 ausreichend.

Am besten ist es, die Kettenlänge nicht zu berechnen, sondern am Bike anzupassen. Wenn sie zu lang ist, kann man 1-2 Glieder rausnehmen und wieder probieren, wie die Spannung des Schaltwerkkäfigs bei 36/36 ist. Dabei nicht vergessen, dass die Kette noch etwas Spiel beim Einfedern braucht.


----------



## maze1601 (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe noch keine Kettenführung dran... So ein Mist. Also neue Kette und neues Schaltwerk...


----------



## hasardeur (30. Oktober 2013)

Nun ja, neues Schaltwerk muss nicht sein...und wenn überhaupt, tut es auch ein kürzerer Käfig.


----------



## maze1601 (30. Oktober 2013)

Ach, würde ich den Käfig auch einzeln bekommen? Das wäre super. Ich habe mir jetzt erst mal eine Kette bestellt, damit ich am 01.11. fahren kann :-D


----------



## hasardeur (30. Oktober 2013)

Zumindest Tuning-Käfige (Carbon). Ansonsten gibt es auch kaputte Schaltwerke mit intakten Käfigen. Einfach mal im Bikemarkt schauen. Wegen orig. Ersatz-Käfig würde ich mal bei Sport-Import anfragen.


----------



## maze1601 (31. Oktober 2013)

So, das Projekt "Aufbau" neigt sich dem Ende zu. trotz zu kurzer Kette musste ich mal vor die Tür und probesitzen. Hier die ersten Bilder:


















1.000 Dank an die Community hier, die geduldig Anfängerfragen beantwortet und mir das Projekt erst ermöglicht hat!!! In anderen Unterforen läuft das anders ab ;-)


----------



## ollo (1. November 2013)

sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Alutech 

Sieht gut aus  .... schwarz / weiß und hier und da ein Fitzelchen rot  dann sind wir mal gespannt ob es Dir beim Fahren genauso viel Spaß macht wie das Aufbauen 

ride on und immer einen Meter Trail unter den Reifen


----------



## maze1601 (1. November 2013)

Ja, danke. ich hoffe es auch :-D Aber die ersten Meter waren schon gut :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

